# Playing around with color placement



## Juneplum (Aug 27, 2006)

So I decided to play around with the color placement on my eyes.. So whaddya think? As Tim Gunn would say... can I  "make it work" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70...untamed038.jpg











Face:
SFF NC45
Format Blush

Eyes:
Ostentatious f/l as base
Blue brown p/g all over lid
Carbon - crease
Blue Brown & Smolder e/k - waterline
Retrospeck - highlight
Blacktrack f/l
Diorshow mascara

Lips:
Cushy l/l
Roam Free l/s
Poetique l/g


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 27, 2006)

You are smoking HOTT! Love this look


----------



## Wishie88 (Aug 27, 2006)

Gorgeous lady!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 27, 2006)

Wowowow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You are gorgeous and blue brown looks great on you!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Aug 27, 2006)

*You look fabulous!*

What other colors did you get with these from the new stuff?


----------



## angelwings (Aug 27, 2006)

You look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 27, 2006)

i love you


and blue brown pigment


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2006)

Blue Brown pig looks absolutely SMASHING on you lady! It compliments your skintone sooo well, wow! I love it.


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 27, 2006)

very nice look


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 27, 2006)

Tim Gunn would be proud..... I'm going to look at the new stuff TODAY....


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 27, 2006)

I reaalllllly like it! And rock the f&^k on PR and Tim Gunn!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 27, 2006)

hotdamn!!! looking gorgeous mama!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you know that i'm gonna steel that look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:bye:


----------



## erica_1020 (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks great!  love the lips


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 27, 2006)

a perfect play with colour placement! you are the lucky winner indeed!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 27, 2006)

Ooo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like! Blue Brown makes me look like I'm sick! Haha.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## Bianca (Aug 27, 2006)

You look gorgeous! Very pretty


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 27, 2006)

you are just smoldering!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 27, 2006)

Honey, you can make anything work!
You look perfectly gorgeous, the colour placement is great on you.


----------



## Eemaan (Aug 27, 2006)

your lips look beautiful, im nc42 and would never of thought of getting poetique lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you xx


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 27, 2006)

I love it when u post u look fabalous hun


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 27, 2006)

You are gorgeous!  I love your eyeshadow and lips.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow this is the perfect colours for you.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks lovelies


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, you are so pretty!  

You do a really good job with your e/s application!


----------



## MizzMAC (Aug 27, 2006)

perfection!

You're gorgeous!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 27, 2006)

This is gorgeous and I love the lips!


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 27, 2006)

Woo hoo...hot mama!!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 27, 2006)

this is so gorgeous!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 27, 2006)

lovei t.... those colors look so beautiful on u.. and ur skin is amazing


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 28, 2006)

blue brown look hot on you. makes me want it!!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 28, 2006)

beautiful 
very nice placement of colors


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 28, 2006)

Beautiful! I am definitely going to have to try this look!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2006)

I love it because it looks fresh yet dramatic.  Beautiful!


----------



## veilchen (Aug 28, 2006)

That looks fantastic! Blue Brown is really amazing on you!


----------



## misswillow (Aug 28, 2006)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous, and those eyes are hot!!!


----------



## dovelysong (Aug 28, 2006)

You're so beautiful... I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you

The blue brown really works for you...


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 28, 2006)

oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you so much lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sheaspearl83  - i'll pm u with what i got


----------



## eckof (Aug 28, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 28, 2006)

ahhhh that's hott! <3


----------



## oriGINAl (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks really beautiful, nice inspiration for fall!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 29, 2006)

You can totally make it work!  Gorgeous!!  I love that lip color on you!


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 29, 2006)

Can't imagine there's anything that you can't work beautifully!  I especially love the smouldery outer crease and the lips on this look.

merleskaya


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 29, 2006)

OMG Junie, I love these colors on you! and those lips, pucker up baby and plant one!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 30, 2006)

pretty


----------



## shabdebaz (Aug 30, 2006)

Colours look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sister Girl This Is Too Hot For Words!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2006)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 31, 2006)

wow you look great!


----------



## jpohrer (Aug 31, 2006)

I LOVE those colors on you!  This is my favorite FOTD of yours!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 31, 2006)

BJB,  you can make anything work!  That is one hot look


----------



## Femme Noir (Aug 31, 2006)

pretty! I love the blue brown on your eyes


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 1, 2006)

awwwwwwwwe cutie... haha too much project runway for you woman


----------



## FemmeNoir (Sep 3, 2006)

So, so stunning. I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 3, 2006)

Seriously, you're beautiful no matter what you do! I love it!


----------



## kimb (Sep 3, 2006)

awesome i love it!!!


----------



## missinmac (Sep 3, 2006)

That's really pretty, I like the blue-brown on you.


----------



## mskitchmas (Sep 3, 2006)

i agree! the blue brown looks foxy on you.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 3, 2006)

blue brown looks HOT on you <3


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 4, 2006)

I love it!  I have a new look to try...


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 4, 2006)

you are sooo pretty and the colours are gorgeous!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 4, 2006)

aww thanks so much guys


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!  MAC made blue-brown for you.  Ostentatious makes a great base.  You look lovely!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks great Juneplum-Blue brown pigment suits you to a T!! I love the sexy bronzy lips you pair with it also-FAB!!


----------



## lavnder (Dec 21, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey mama!

If you're going to be in Dadeland on Saturday doing some last minute Xmas shopping, I am going to be at Macy's (main counter) from 3 to 7:30 (there is no way in HELL I am working more hours that that on that crazy Saturday!!)...stop by and see me!!!


----------



## lexi584 (Dec 22, 2006)

those cheekbones!!!!


----------



## black_crx (Dec 22, 2006)

Very pretty! I like the lips.. the color fits you super! And placement of the colors on your eyes is very good


----------



## snowkei (Dec 22, 2006)

U look SUPER SEXY!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 22, 2006)

I have to try that lip combo. I'm loving it.


----------



## adorkable (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Wowowow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You are gorgeous and blue brown looks great on you!_

 
Quoted for emphasis!!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Dec 22, 2006)

gosh i love this! blusher is very gorgeous


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_Hey mama!

If you're going to be in Dadeland on Saturday doing some last minute Xmas shopping, I am going to be at Macy's (main counter) from 3 to 7:30 (there is no way in HELL I am working more hours that that on that crazy Saturday!!)...stop by and see me!!!




_

 
hey you!!! no chance in HELL will u find me at dadeland this saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that place is a ZOO!!!!! i was there on wednesday to return something and it took me 1/2 hour to park 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 if by the grace of GOD i come by, i'll def come by the counter to see you my favorite ma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

thanks for the compliments girls


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 22, 2006)

U R Glowing!!!!!!!!!!! Ur Luminous!!!!! Love Ur Mu


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 23, 2006)

your so damn pretty!!! i like your mu very much. i love your glowing cheeks! Pretty!!!


----------



## lambee (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, stunning.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 24, 2006)

Absolutely amazing! I loooooooooooove this look on you!


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Dec 26, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_



















_

 
i want to marry this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you definitely made it work!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 27, 2006)

ha ha ha ^ thank u love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks girls


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 30, 2006)

Very Pretty!!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy crap! this is absolutely hot. You are smokin these colours!


----------



## Ksstavros (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW you are beautiful!!


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 28, 2007)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 28, 2007)

I think you are stunningly beautiful and your make up is amazing. Blue Brown is perfect on you!


----------



## doodles (Mar 28, 2007)

Very flattering and gorgeous!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 29, 2007)

oh wow! pic from the past! thanks lovelies


----------



## callmestella (Mar 29, 2007)

absolutely stunning


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 31, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 1, 2007)

you are gorgeous... your skin is flawless


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 1, 2007)

I see this is an old one but I must say this looks amazing


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2007)

^ thanks!!


----------



## NaturallyME (May 6, 2007)

GORGEOUS!! 
I love this look!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 6, 2007)

i love blue brown on you.


----------



## -.k a e l e y.- (May 7, 2007)

nice @!


----------



## chevonne98 (May 7, 2007)

you look ab fab gurl! Love the blue brown piggie on you


----------



## DevinGirl (May 7, 2007)

Gorgeous, soft, smoky - all at the same time!  Love it!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 22, 2008)

this is a gorgeous soft look


----------



## mreichert (Apr 22, 2008)

You look HOT!! I love this look on you- gorgeous


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fabulous!!!! Love your blending


----------



## BBJay (Apr 22, 2008)

You are so pretty! I love the placement.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2008)

omg this is an old one! thanks guys


----------



## doodles (Apr 28, 2008)

A little walk down memory lane then


----------

